# Season Pass Q's



## Andikins (Jun 12, 2005)

Apologies if this has all been asked before....

Having a couple of problems with recording season passes....

1. Does the channel the season pass is set for make any difference? It doesn't seem to for me. e.g. I've set a season pass to record Location, Location, Location on channel 4. However I'm getting swamped with episodes from Discovery Real Time (which seems to have about 10 episodes a day!) which I don't want to record. Is there a way to only record the ones on channel 4 without removing Discovery Real Time from the channels I watch?

2. I'm getting confused with why certain season passes aren't being recorded. As my bottom ranked season pass I record the news from bbc news (only storing one at a time). However it seems higher ranked season passes aren't being recorded. For instance when I looked at my Match of the Day season pass several weren't being recorded - when I set them to record the only thing that conflicted with them was the (lower ranked) BBC news recording. Any idea why this is happening and how I can fix it?

At present I don't have my TiVo connected up to my computer (although am meaning to buy a router to do so). So can't do anything with TiVo web etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## David Cameron (Nov 15, 2001)

1. Season Passes should be channel specific (to callsign) whereas Wishlists will pick up from any channel. Are you sure that you don't have a wishlist set up somewhere that is picking these up?

2. There is always the Recording History to help you figure out why something didn't record. That is to be found at the very top of the To-Do list - select on Recording History and scroll through. Selecting a particular show to see why it failed to record.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Although SPs are indeed channel-specific, when you "view upcoming episodes" Tivo will show to every episode of that programme no-matter which channel it is on. However, your SP _will_ only record those episodes on the channel you set it up for.


----------



## Andikins (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks guys

I think what cwaring said solves my first problem (they are season passes not wish lists). Am I right in thinking that I can therefore have two different season passes for the same program on different channels and set them at different priorities?

Am still a bit confused about my second problem. I looked back at my recording history (thanks for pointing that out David) and the things I specifically remember as having failed to record weren't on it - not even as having not recorded. They were all over the same 24 period so maybe something went wrong with my TIVO (they are shown in the listings if I scroll back and I definitely have season passes for them). 

It hasn't happened again so I will wait and see if I can work out what's going on if it does


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Andikins said:


> Am I right in thinking that I can therefore have two different season passes for the same program on different channels and set them at different priorities?


Yes.


----------



## Stradlingp (Sep 11, 2001)

Good grief! I've been a TiVo user for several years and I never knew that.

Thanks for that guys.

I'm off to create a few more season passes!


----------



## David Cameron (Nov 15, 2001)

Andikins said:


> Am still a bit confused about my second problem. I looked back at my recording history (thanks for pointing that out David) and the things I specifically remember as having failed to record weren't on it - not even as having not recorded. They were all over the same 24 period so maybe something went wrong with my TIVO (they are shown in the listings if I scroll back and I definitely have season passes for them).


You spoke of Match of the Day - it isn't that MOTD is aired on both BBC1 and BBC2 and you needed a second season pass is it?

The alternative is that the season pass ended up with some orphan episodes that didn't share the same series number that you set up the season pass on (guida data issues).

I can't think of anything else to explain.


----------



## Andikins (Jun 12, 2005)

David Cameron said:


> You spoke of Match of the Day - it isn't that MOTD is aired on both BBC1 and BBC2 and you needed a second season pass is it?


No I do have separate season passes for the two MOTD's. (Sorry for taking so long to reply - have been on holiday)

It hasn't happened again and unless it does I'm not too worried

I don't think that this explains what I had but want to check something anyway. Am I right in thinking that if I:

-set a program (say a film) to record which clashes with a season pass
-choose to cancel the season pass
-then later cancel the film

then the season pass is not reinstated?

Thanks for all the help


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I seem to recall that the cancelled SP programme _is_ re-instated but can't be certain as I haven't done that in a while


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

If you've manually cancelled a recording, TiVo won't re-instate it.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah, but that's not the same as it being cancelled (at your request) by Tivo in favour of another programme/film.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Andikins said:


> I don't think that this explains what I had but want to check something anyway. Am I right in thinking that if I:
> 
> -set a program (say a film) to record which clashes with a season pass
> -choose to cancel the season pass
> ...


I think some clearer terminology would help here - "cancel" has more than one meaning 

In the above example, if on the Conflict screen you choose "record the film" (and I know it uses the word "cancel" on that screen  ), you are just saying that in the event of the clash you want to have the film more than you want the Episode from the season pass.

If that Episode has Duplicates (ie repeats), a little while later you'll find the first Duplicate that didn't clash with your other To Do items has magically appeared in your To Do list! . Also, if the film or Episode are rescheduled, again you'll get your Episode pop back.

So again, in that example when you Cancel the film, the Episode will pop back.

But if you go into the To Do list first, or a "View upcoming" list, and "Cancel only this episode" or press Clear, you are saying to TiVo "I don't want to see this Episode". That's what I call Cancelling really. It will then make no attempts to schedule it again for 28 days, regardless of clashes! You can always record it manually if you change your mind ("Record this episode also").


----------



## Andikins (Jun 12, 2005)

mrtickle said:


> I think some clearer terminology would help here - "cancel" has more than one meaning
> 
> In the above example, if on the Conflict screen you choose "record the film" (and I know it uses the word "cancel" on that screen  ), you are just saying that in the event of the clash you want to have the film more than you want the Episode from the season pass.


This is the meaning of "cancel" I had in mind


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Fair enough. If the Conflicts screen said "override" or "defer" it would be clearer for all, but nothing's perfect!


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 12, 2004)

*Life on Mars*
I had a season pass set up last week, which at the time showed the Friday (cancelled) showing and this Monday's showing. The Friday one recorded as planned, but Monday did'nt. I got in about halfway through the show and checked the season pass. It showed no upcoming episodes. As it had only been set up the week before, I'm at a loss as to why this happened. This TIVO is connected to a freeview box, and everything was working fine other than that TIVO was recording some rubbish on Men and Motors of its own back!

I deleted the season pass and added a new one - and next week's show is now listed.

Any ideas?

Has anyone got a copy of this week they can send me?


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

the first 2 episodes of Life on Mars were set up on 2 different SP id's. the 2nd SP i created for the 2nd episode seems to have stuck so that probably explains your situation.

i did think though that the repeats were cancelled though, going on what was posted in the prog. errors thread.

wanna PM me your address for a dvd copy?

stuart


----------

